# Tarpon in Pensacola Bay



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I was looking for some smoker Kings in Pensacola Bay this morning but found a tarpon instead. Great battle for 30+ minutes. Towed me all over the bay - thought we were headed towards the pass at one point. Still getting the hang of my GoPro so wound up shooting time lapes photos instead of video. Bummer. Now if I can get a photo to attach to this post......


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats on the October poon


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow that is way better than catching kings. Yall are so lucky to have such a big bay that yields real fish over there in pcola.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I made the drive over from Niceville in the hopes of getting into some big Kings but I was certainly happy to get to mark catching a tarpon off my bucket list.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice job man!! Whatd you catch him on?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how big was it? I cant tell from the picture, Neat Catch!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I was trolling a standard cig-cicle on a home made stinger rig. He was just over 5 feet long. Estimate the weight at about 100lbs or so.


----------

